# Salting chevre



## MysticHollowGoats

If I plan to use my chevre in something sweet like cheesecake, do I still salt it after draining?


----------



## eam

I never salt my chevre at all - no matter how I use it. So, no, I wouldn't.

It also makes a great filling for whoopie pies: 
1c butter
1c confectioners sugar
1c chevre

Whip all together and spread on whoopie pies.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Do you freeze any extra chevre? Wondering because when reading thru different tutorials on chevre making some say be sure to salt prior to freezing and yet others say not to salt it before freezing lol


----------



## buckrun

Yes it will enhance the body of the cheese by evening out the moisture. You find many recipes for sweet things that include salt. How about peanut butter cookies? Their traditional taste includes salt. Sweet uses do not preclude the use of salt. Salt is a flavor enhancer when used in tiny amts so that you don't taste 'salty' but everything is full flavor! It enhances sensory response to all flavors  Super informative article about the role of salt in food....http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK50958/
Yes...salt  
Funny how so many people who will eat pounds of sugar a day are worried about a bit of salt LOL.
The human body is about .5 percent salt fluctuating up to .9 % with no ill effects  and needs it to function properly.
Lee


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Lee, do you salt the cheese before freezing also?


----------



## buckrun

Yes! I do.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Awesome, thank you. I'm not worried about too much salt, just want to be sure that what I make turns out correctly


----------



## MF-Alpines

My mom taught me years ago to always add a pinch of salt to any recipe, including sweets, if it didn't add it already. Like Lee said, a flavor enhancer.


----------



## buckrun

I really didn't mean you specifically Tonya but I have had so many people freak out about salt and ask 1000 questions about why I use it in cheese (like commercial does not have it) because their doc told them too much salt is high blood pressure...no mention of sitting all day and being 100 pounds overweight but it is definitely the salt.  And then these same salt worriers turn around and stuff face with enough sugar to kill a horse daily. It just fascinates me how they ignore what it is doing to them and worst of all that we taxpayers are subsidizing sugar production and then also paying for people to be totally ill from childhood because of overconsumption of sugar laden products. I recently had someone share a recipe for cookies for me and she enthusiastically said to me...they are not very sweet at all ~they only have 2 cups of sugar in them. ONLY? hummmmm sorry for the digression. We are far more able to process excess salts than we are sugars. 
Good luck!


----------



## CarrieC

Tonya,

Chevre freezes and thaws great with or without salt, but I'm definitely a salter


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Thank you for all the input everyone!


----------



## modeuk

So really it doesn't matter if you salt before freezing or when defrosted.?


----------

